# Just Found Out!



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

I just found out about the website. As I was making my reservation for Frontier Town (Ocean City MD) for May 4 and 5, I was asked if I was part of the "Outbackers Rally". Not knowing what an "Outbacker" was, I naturally answered no. She told me about the website and suggested I check it out. Well, here I am and consider me a convert. This looks like a great source of information.

As a new owner (upgraded from pop-up to 28RSDS in Nov'05) and having only used the trailer once (Elk Neck St Park Mar'06) I look forward to all of the advice that is sure to come and all of the answers to the questions I'm sure I'll have.

I guess I'll meet some of you at Frontier Town on May 5. I'll be the Outback in spot L-11.

thanks,
Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

action WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM action 
Congrats on the new TT & looking forward to meeting you at Frontier Town









Tami


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

6-4-Campin,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Glad the info was passed on to you where you could find us. I know you will enjoy the forum, and your Outback. Post often, and Happy Camping.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, 6-4campin!! Glad you were pointed in our direction! action


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice to see you found us, welcome to Outbackers 6-4campin.

Rob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Great choice on the TT. You'll really enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, 6-4-Campin!!!* action action

and congrats on the new baby coming in July!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Wlecome! I saw on another post that you will be at the Mid-Atlantic rally in Ocean City, MD. We're in H-10 - one 9-year old boy in our group. See you there! Bob & Terri


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!!

It is great to have another east coast member!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome 6-4-Campin to the Outback Family
Glad that you were redirected to us








Also nice to see another East Coaster









Don action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome 64Campin! DH is originally from NJ, me from Michigan, but we're in Tennessee for now until retirement! But who knows? We might still all meet someday at a National Rally! Until then, WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

6-4-Campin,

Welcome! action

Glad you found us. You'll really be amazed at our "little" forum!

Post often and enjoy!

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard 6-4. Good to meet you. action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe, 6-4-Campin. See - some things are just meant to be!

We won't be at the Rally, but will be at the Oct. Rally at Twin Mtn, NH - sure hope we'll meet you there.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site 6-4-Campin...

Let us know if you have any questions.


----------

